# 2013 Mavic Cosmic SLE or 2012 Zipp Firecrest 404?



## madferrett (May 23, 2007)

The Zipps seem to be the ubiquitous wheel of choice that people go to if they have the dough, which is evidenced by the doctors and lawyers rolling around on them here on the weekends. There is definitely a cool factor with them, but also maybe a poseur factor as well? So anyway, I've been saving, and I've come across two deals:



2013 Cosmic SLE wheelset
2012 404 Rear wheel only

The 404 clincher is brand new with no miles, and the Cosmics have less than 200 miles on them. I'll have to wait around for a good deal on a matching 303 or 404 front wheel to pop up, and even then, I'll probably be spending an extra $300 for the Zipps over the Mavics.

I'd like to say that these wheels are going to be more for race-day and big distance rides, but being honest, I am lazy and probably won't swap them out during the week for my morning rides.

The Mavics are still aluminum wheels, so I think the ride would be better on the Zipps. Right now I am riding on Fulcrum Racing 1's. Weight is fairly close (1620g Mavic/1495g Zipp). Terrain is pretty flat here, but we get some nice rolling hills up north. I have ridiculous leg strength, so mashing up hills or getting up to speed isn't really big deal (not trying to brag, I really need to stop depending so much on my natural leg build and start working on upping my cadence). Any thoughts? If I got the Zipp rear, I'll probably be rolling around without a matching front for a couple months until I find the right deal on one. Thanks!


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

completely different wheels.
Mavic has aluminum rim which is more reliable than the Zipp carbon and no matter what anyone else says, the alum brake tracks stop better than any full carbon clincher.

now, i know this by reading about aero properties and not by first hand experience. The Zipp are supposed to have better aero properties than the Mavic. i have read that though the Mavics are 52 mm deep, they do not even come close to the Zipp in aero properties.

another factor is the width of the rim. Zipp are wider, so, better handling and traction. i can attest to that. i have a set of Boyds 23 mm wide and they handle better and have better traction than my full carbon clincher Boyds.

last thing, due to the width of the rim, you will get less pinch flats. many of my team mates have mentioned how often they get pinch flats on the 19 mm wheels like the Mavics. i have not gotten a single one since i got my 23 mm.


just my to cents and this will ignite a few responses from other experienced members on this site.


----------



## fenderfan (Nov 25, 2010)

As a current owner/rider of the Cosmic Carbone SLRs I would have to recommend the Mavics. They are aero and efficient but can be a handful with crosswinds.I did own and ride the Reynolds Assault clinchers and must say I was totally disappointed with the (wet) braking performance and durability of the Reynolds. Read online more than a few others harbored the same feelings however I believe the Zipps are more durable based on what I've read.


----------



## Sheepo (Nov 8, 2011)

veloci1 said:


> last thing, due to the width of the rim, you will get less pinch flats. many of my team mates have mentioned how often they get pinch flats on the 19 mm wheels like the Mavics. i have not gotten a single one since i got my 23 mm.


This is a common misconception.

A wider rim will actually increase the chance of pinch flatting. Wider rim = more volume in the tire. Air is compressible. You do the math. To avoid pinch flats, you want to increase tire height at a given pressure. A slightly wider rim will increase the tire height, but not enough to justify the increased volume. There is a cool diagram online I am looking for. No luck.


----------



## Arnoud (Nov 3, 2008)

I ride THE 404 Firecrest Carbon clinchers (as well as am 808 rear wheel and 303 front). Love THE ride. Great aerodynamics, fast wheels, breaking is okay, I have used them in Italian mountainbike without problems, in THE wet with Cork however not so good. They keep Up speed very well and THE sound is impressive (for what it's worth). I understand that THE Mavics are not realy aero wheels, but more Ksyriums with à hat on it (sorry: joke. Just like asking whether someone is going fishing if hè has Shimano on his bike).

But: on one wheel it is difficult to ride, even when it is your rear wheel ;-)


----------



## madferrett (May 23, 2007)

I ended up finding a set of Firecrest 404s. Swapping back to my Fulcrum 1 "training wheels" is going to be hard, since the brake caliper spacing is so much wider on the Zipps.


----------



## jpaschal01 (Jul 20, 2011)

madferrett said:


> I ended up finding a set of Firecrest 404s. Swapping back to my Fulcrum 1 "training wheels" is going to be hard, since the brake caliper spacing is so much wider on the Zipps.


I'm right there with you. Just put ENVE 45's on my bike and had to adjust the brakes a LOT to accommodate compared to the Kinlin rims on my other wheels. Those other wheels may never see the bike again - between the brake width adjustment and the brake pad change.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

That's one reason why I like my SLR's, they are still aluminum wheels and will put up with the everyday beating I give them. The braking is phenomenal as well, just as good in the rain as when bone dry.


----------

